# Movie Review- Just Friends



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

When Chris, a likable, high-school loser, finally gathers the courage to reveal his love to Jamie -- the girl of his dreams and a super cool cheerleader -- she rejects him, saying she just wants to be friends. So, he moves across the country and transforms himself into a selfish, womanizing and successful music executive. But, 10 years later, circumstances bring him back to his home town and fate reconnects him with the "just friends" girl of his dreams. Suddenly, Chris has the chance to undo the past, but unbelievably, he finds it more difficult to romance Jamie than it was 10 years ago. Can one escape the clutches of the "friend zone?" Is it possible to go from "just friend" to boyfriend? Chris is about to find out the hard way. 


The movies plot sounds dumb and I honestly I didnt think I'd like it much, just another teen movie. Boy was I wrong. I laughed so hard I cried and it was cute. And it is so true there is always a good guy friend that wants more but you dont. A lot of people can relate.
The girls in the movie, Anna Faris and Amy Smart (Although Anna does make a good dumb blond) I didnt find attractive, Ryan of course looked good as always except of course in the fat suit. Still cant believe he's marrying Alanis. Anyways... It was witty and fun. If you want some good laughs go for this one. A- from me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

_That's_ the guy whose marrying Alanis Morrissette?
How in the heck did THAT happen, anyway?
Oh, well, another great unsolved mystery.

Anyway, I've been watching these promos for it all day at work for the past two weeks, and it's definitely on my list of flicks to see.


----------

